# Any tips on getting a dog to want to swim?



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

My 8 month old gsd/pit mix can swim great, only problem is, I can't get him in the water! My parents have an in-ground pool and last weekend I finally just picked him up and carried him in (I wanted to see if he could actually swim, because my 2.5 year old dog paddles until he's straight up and starts to sink, lol.)

So, I carried him about 3-4 feet away from the stairs (about 4 feet deep) and let him go slowly. I've never seen a dog swim so beautifully. Unfortunately he swam straight to the wall (not the stairs) and pulled himself out.

He wasn't freaking out when I carried him into the pull, so it didn't seem like he was frightened of it or anything, but I don't want to carry his fat butt in there either. He's 80lbs and growing!

Any tips or tricks on getting him into the pool? I'm going to take his favorite ball toy this weekend and see if it'll work, but I'm not sure his drive is high enough for that to work quite yet.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wick was nervous at first too, what has really helped us is that we went in a creek first, then a kiddie pool, and then a lake. He got used to being in water and splashing etc (which he loves) then we tossed a couple treats in to get him to go out far enough to swim a bit. It helped us a lot if we get in and called him to us holding a treat or favorite toy. I only gave him a couple treats as I don't think its good for them to eat and swim because of bloat (I have no idea if this is true but I'd rather be safe than sorry).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Use the flirt pole to extend the toy over the water's edge or go in there yourself with a favorite toy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tess loved the water, she would wade and splash but not swim. We kicked her favorite soccer ball across to the far rivers edge. That was all it took. She went right in after it, hasn't stopped swimming yet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You can get a life jacket and guide the dog until they are comfortable. Then add a favorite toy. After doing this a few times, try without the life jacket.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

His first time. Newlie had a life jacket on, but still kept trying to find some way of getting out of the pool. Once we threw a ball in for him to chase, he swam for 30 minutes and did not need a life jacket after that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think they are all scared at first. Pretty much same advice like everyone had mentioned. Best to start slow. I walked in shallow part of beach my dog saw i wasnt afraid of the water and I can see he felt more comfortable with it. Then i threw sticks in water he would chase the stick. If you are in the water with them they will feel more comfortable with it. Life jackets a great idea to help them along when they are new to swimming in pools, bays, and lakes. Then try without life jacket when he is comfortable swimming.


----------



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

I started tossing his favorite ball into a pond just a couple of feet. Once he was less weary of it and went in right away i just pushed it out further and further. Now i can't keep him out of the water. He almost got swept downstream a couple weeks ago b/c he's not afraid of the current at all.

Also, the first time i introduced Dutch to water my parents lab was there and she loves the water.


----------



## KootenayMutt (Jun 4, 2015)

My dog was quite unsure about water when we first got her. 

What got her over that was meeting another dog who LOVED water. She saw how unconcerned he was and playing with him ended up being more important than being concerned about the water.

Now, she loves water -- creek, swampy ditches, lakes, disgusting mud puddles...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Only one of my GSD would swim voluntarily. 

My Ike (RIP) would wade in. But never swim unless he had no choice. We tried throwing his favorite toy, had him watch and interact with another dog that swam ( he would stay on the shore and steal the toy as they came out), had a friend suit up in a wet suit and swim out with him(he kept trying to stand on the bottom). He never swam. 

GSD are not water dogs. So it's not surprising when they don't. 

Good luck. My boy was never allowed to go on water searches because my team required the dog be able to swim. But he did great on land.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I am my 6th and 7th german shepherd. Not a single one of them liked the water. They walk around puddles. If it's raining i have to shove them out the door to get them to go potty.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

my dogs love swimming in ponds...

but pool, forget it!

I think that in a pool, depth perception kicks in.. at least as best I can figure.

ponds are murky and a gradual descent and the bottom just floats off. Pool is more dramatic.

At least that's the way I think ?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> I am my 6th and 7th german shepherd. Not a single one of them liked the water. They walk around puddles. If it's raining i have to shove them out the door to get them to go potty.


Wow. Out of 7 dogs, 5 of them will swim whenever they have the chance. I would have to bribe the other two. All of the GSDs love water. My water babies are my younger golden and Apollo. I can't get any of them to come in when it's raining, they would stay out if I didn't make them come in.


----------

